# Peacocks New Gfriend is mean...



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aside from the 2 fat lips.. 1000s bite marks... 100 claw marks.. 100 bruises.... shes pretty fun to hang out with!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Apply the cream twice daily and that rash should go away in no time.
-Dr. Bullsnake


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

wtf happened to you? is she THAT wild in bed??????


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

What the f*ck is wrong with you two? Why?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

uhhh wtf lol

did ur gf really do that to you??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wtf is wwfl and that other crap








dam nice rash


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

wwfl i dont know, isnt cfl choppers for life?


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

wwfl is water wolves for lyfe.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are you serious,then why is he always here


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Probably just used a vacuum. 









"I said, don't disturb me when I'm cleaning my room!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Probably just used a vacuum.
> 
> [snapback]822636[/snapback]​


For making fake hickies, I prefer the Dirt Devil over the Oreck. Maybe this thterad should be moved to the "Do It Yourself" equipment section.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

And why would you like that?

And why do you always look like you're about to cry in your pics you became skinny?


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

HAHA neals getting whipped....

you sissy little girl


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> For making fake hickies, I prefer the Dirt Devil over the Oreck. Maybe this thterad should be moved to the "Do It Yourself" equipment section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















your right hhaha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I looked everywhere and couldnt find the Doofy with the Vacuum pic from Scary movie.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Neal's new girlfriend is known as "Fisty" Fitzgerald and happens to have a 9" penis.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Neal's new girlfriend is known as "Fisty" Fitzgerald and happens to have a 9" penis.
> [snapback]822727[/snapback]​


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i think someone tried to get frisky with the neighbors cat and the cat didnt like the idea


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

holy f*ck i've been yelled at for biting by one of my ex's but.... damn. that's pretty nasty.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i got no problem with a bit of rough sex, but did she actually punch you in the mouth twice??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nice Camera


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Liquid said:


> i got no problem with a bit of rough sex, but did she actually punch you in the mouth twice??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. the fat lips are from a series of bites then then "rips"... she would f*cking bite down then try and rip my damn lip off... and as she is doing this shes either hitting me or clawing..

it was rather amusing.... i dig the pain.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> no.. the fat lips are from a series of bites then then "rips"... she would f*cking bite down then try and rip my damn lip off... and as she is doing this shes either hitting me or clawing..
> it was rather amusing.... i dig the pain.
> [snapback]822851[/snapback]​


Dude, even if it's not verbally stated, "no" means "no", leave the f*cking cat alone


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> no.. the fat lips are from a series of bites then then "rips"... she would f*cking bite down then try and rip my damn lip off... and as she is doing this shes either hitting me or clawing..
> it was rather amusing.... i dig the pain.
> [snapback]822851[/snapback]​










dam bro i always new your were fucked up in the head
sh*t give me a bj over a punch in the face any day


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam bro i always new your were fucked up in the head
> sh*t give me a bj over a punch in the face any day
> [snapback]822855[/snapback]​


I agree with Dr. *Green*

Just get me one that doesnt bite


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

For me I would pissed if a girl did that to me.
But then again, im alot older and I dont need that kind of attention
But i know if im at a board meeting and im sporting a hicky on my neck like a badge of honor. I certainly would lose the respect of my colleagues.
I do see young HS girls now and a blue moon with hickies all over there necks
And im like hmmmm "Tacky"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> For me I would pissed if a girl did that to me.
> But then again, im alot older so perhaps that is a factor.
> If im at a board meeting and im sporting a hicky like a badge of honor
> I certainly would say I would lose the respect of my colleagues
> ...


yea its completely un-professional.

but please reconize.. only 3-4 of those marks are hickeys......


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Should NEVER EVVVVVVER let a Chick give you Hickies!

The Brusies, well, as you stated Mr. 3.4 Incher, thats probably why she beat your ass :laugh:

Got To Admit though, Rough sex is Cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I agree with Dr. *Green*
> 
> Just get me one that doesnt bite
> [snapback]822861[/snapback]​










that would suck 
wait it wouldent it would hurt
thats the word im looking for

and gordeez this is dr.green


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> For me I would pissed if a girl did that to me.
> But then again, im alot older and I dont need that kind of attention
> But i know if im at a board meeting and im sporting a hicky on my neck like a badge of honor. I certainly would lose the respect of my colleagues.
> I do see young HS girls now and a blue moon with hickies all over there necks
> ...


thats why you NEVER leave them anywhere visible


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

its the spirits of the tsunami victims coming back to attack him for laughing at them.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

OiNkY said:


> its the spirits of the tsunami victims coming back to attack him for laughing at them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I heard hickies can damage ur skin. I dunno tho. Ms.Nattereri knows more about that


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Neal got







....... by his girl named Dirt Devil


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> no.. the fat lips are from a series of bites then then "rips"... she would f*cking bite down then try and rip my damn lip off... and as she is doing this shes either hitting me or clawing..
> it was rather amusing.... i dig the pain.
> [snapback]822851[/snapback]​


:nod: ooohhh hell yeah, thats a keeper..nimpho's can be alot of fun.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Liquid said:


> :nod: ooohhh hell yeah, thats a keeper..nimpho's can be alot of fun.
> [snapback]822942[/snapback]​










sounds more like S&M to me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ever see the movie Liar Liar? I think you pulled a Jim Carey and beat yourself up in the bathroom...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> sounds more like S&M to me.
> [snapback]822947[/snapback]​


:laugh: maybe for him, but she's a bonified maniac







, nimpho's do not hurt you on purpose, they just can't controll them selves, i've been rocked by a couple in my lifetime..sh*t one of the reason's i fell in love with my wife..she's an angel out side of the bedroom, but inside..holy f*ck..only place where i have zero controll and wouldn't dare to try and take it :laugh: again good catch, save that one for satrdays :laugh:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hey is it just me or does it look like she sucked on his chin????


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ever see the movie Liar Liar? I think you pulled a Jim Carey and beat yourself up in the bathroom...:laugh:
> [snapback]822960[/snapback]​


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hey is it just me or does it look like she sucked on his chin????
> [snapback]822970[/snapback]​


some people dont study pix like u do....
and yes it does...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they have arrested the alleged "gang rapers"..they say it was consent?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

im as big a freak as the mext mofo but that sh*t aint col alittle pain is ok but i draw the line and leaving open wounds, belts, tasers, gag, golden showers, and shitting, damn peacock u remind of the dudes that get off by getting kicked in the balls lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Do you really blame her guys, I mean look at what she has to put up with.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Do you really blame her guys, I mean look at what she has to put up with.:laugh:
> [snapback]823006[/snapback]​










dam never thaught about it that way


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ever see the movie Liar Liar? I think you pulled a Jim Carey and beat yourself up in the bathroom...:laugh:
> [snapback]822960[/snapback]​


I agree. I don't think Neal has a GF.

We need pics for proof.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> [snapback]823034[/snapback]​


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I agree. I don't think Neal has a GF.
> 
> We need pics for proof.
> [snapback]823014[/snapback]​


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

poor woman.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Owned by Vac.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> For me I would pissed if a girl did that to me.
> But then again, im alot older and I dont need that kind of attention
> But i know if im at a board meeting and im sporting a hicky on my neck like a badge of honor. I certainly would lose the respect of my colleagues.
> I do see young HS girls now and a blue moon with hickies all over there necks
> ...





thoroughbred said:


> im as big a freak as the mext mofo but that sh*t aint col alittle pain is ok but i draw the line and leaving open wounds, belts, tasers, gag, golden showers, and shitting, damn peacock u remind of the dudes that get off by getting kicked in the balls lol
> [snapback]823003[/snapback]​


BraveHeart007: I totally agree. Not to mention Hickey and such are a sign of immaturity IMO espically on public visable areas of the body. If one must leave a mark on a body it should be on somewhere people cant see unless purposlly exposed. I dont like girls leaving hickey and i dont do the same.

thoroughbred:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Well at least he's not into Cleveland Steamers...right?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fuckin neal


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hey is it just me or does it look like she sucked on his chin????
> [snapback]822970[/snapback]​


she doesnt just suck.. she bites while sucking..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Bad combo.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> she doesnt just suck.. she bites while sucking..
> [snapback]823365[/snapback]​


Dont ever ask for a blow job.







It'll be something like "The Return of Lorena Bobbet"

or something.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts s&m girl mean


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wuts s&m girl mean
> [snapback]823404[/snapback]​





urbandictionary.com said:


> 1. S&M
> 1: Sadism and Masochism
> 
> The practice of using pain as a sexual stimulant. Some variants of S&M include
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

thanx....thats pretty sick


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I agree with Dr. *Green*
> 
> Just get me one that doesnt bite
> [snapback]822861[/snapback]​










He said Dr Green!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Neal got it in the ass but he won't show pics.

Let me just say his cornhole is now 6"....around.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> He said Dr Green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










dam now abb is gottin on me


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dont ever ask for a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and how would u know anything about any blowjobs, ms never seen a penis in person unless it was underage and you were changing its diaper

p.s. i have a big penis, red dragon


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> BraveHeart007: I totally agree. Not to mention Hickey and such are a sign of immaturity IMO espically on public visable areas of the body. If one must leave a mark on a body it should be on somewhere people cant see unless purposlly exposed. I dont like girls leaving hickey and i dont do the same.
> 
> thoroughbred:
> 
> ...


yeah.. i agree.. 
plus i'd rather have them suck on something other than my neck.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dont ever ask for a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait isn't that like common sense rule #1? NO TEETH in that general vicinity?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wait isn't that like common sense rule #1? NO TEETH in that general vicinity?
> [snapback]824121[/snapback]​


i wouldnt be suprised if mr pain peacock only gets off if u draw blood from mr. testes during blowjobs lol


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

its photoshopped obviously... look at his necklace.. she must have hit hiom pretty hard to leave a bruise that goes over the necklace haha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Had an ex that used teeth, first time I ever told a girl to stop.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

tough love


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Neal got it in the ass but he won't show pics.
> 
> Let me just say his cornhole is now 6"....around.
> [snapback]823833[/snapback]​


no, after he took the pic she shoved the cam up it and now its like nine inchs man, i feel your pain, same thing happened with me and a 4th grader awhile ago, bit like a bitch

i think your name should be paincock now instead of peacock


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> and how would u know anything about any blowjobs, ms never seen a penis in person unless it was underage and you were changing its diaper
> p.s. i have a big penis, red dragon
> [snapback]823930[/snapback]​


Right Im an innocent, helpless, innocent 20 year old college student that has never seen a penis in person.











Tinkerbelle said:


> wait isn't that like common sense rule #1? NO TEETH in that general vicinity?
> [snapback]824121[/snapback]​


No teeth yes, but Ive heard from other sources that a *LITTLE* (key word) is kind of good..but dont quote me on it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> No teeth yes, but Ive heard from other sources that a *LITTLE* (key word) is kind of good..but dont quote me on it.
> [snapback]824315[/snapback]​


Thats a Big Negative, Over


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Thats a Big Negative, Over
> [snapback]824388[/snapback]​


Negative confirmed....over and out.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Negative confirmed....over and out.
> [snapback]824400[/snapback]​


10-4


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> 10-4
> [snapback]824405[/snapback]​


=6


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Right Im an innocent, helpless, innocent 20 year old college student that has never seen a penis in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AT LEAST U ADMIT IT MAMA


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Look up the word _sarcasm_.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

omg lol.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> its photoshopped obviously... look at his necklace.. she must have hit hiom pretty hard to leave a bruise that goes over the necklace haha
> [snapback]824131[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Thats sad to photoshop ur own hickies on...lame.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dont ever ask for a blow job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the pain.. so teeth with a BJ is a good thing


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> Negative confirmed....over and out.
> 
> 10-4


roger that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i like the pain.. so teeth with a BJ is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure your ultimate fantasy must be her whipping you and her doing a whole bunch of s&m sh*t then.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Look up the word _sarcasm_.
> [snapback]824487[/snapback]​


look up i know what u meant but whatever you selling i aint buying, u and sex are like mimes and clowns, they will never be seen together, i mean come on u aint had no real expeirences and yes ill bet on it but it doesnt matter , even though we all know im right lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i like the pain.. so teeth with a BJ is a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being bit on the WANG is not GOOD pain


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> look up i know what u meant but whatever you selling i aint buying, u and sex are like mimes and clowns, they will never be seen together, i mean come on u aint had no real expeirences and yes ill bet on it but it doesnt matter , even though we all know im right lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im sure your ultimate fantasy must be her whipping you and her doing a whole bunch of s&m sh*t then.
> [snapback]824688[/snapback]​


actualy no.. infact i dislike whipping.. Im all for biting though... it goes with my vampire fetish!

blood = good.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Now this is a girl peacock would like







We still don't have pics of your new gf!!!

I still don't beleive you without proof.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Now this is a girl peacock would like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch the teeth!! OUCH!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Peacock is probably into girls stepping on his sack with high heels.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Peacock is probably into girls stepping on his sack with high heels.
> [snapback]825062[/snapback]​


High heels are hot.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

here is her pic.

shes 16.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

how old are you


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

18


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

oh nvm, i thought u were 21 or 22.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> oh nvm, i thought u were 21 or 22.
> [snapback]825143[/snapback]​


hah. its kool.

for being 16 she sure has a f*cking bedroom-attitude. i have never experienced such an animal.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

damn statutory(sp?) rapist. haha very nice, robbin the cradle!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

hell yea







im 20, so thats a lil young 4 me


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> here is her pic.
> shes 16.
> [snapback]825123[/snapback]​


S&M always comes in cute little packages :nod:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> S&M always comes in cute little packages :nod:
> [snapback]825165[/snapback]​


ahahahaha...

you would know this


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> ahahahaha...
> you would know this
> 
> 
> ...


nah, not me :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> nah, not me :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> hah. its kool.
> 
> for being 16 she sure has a f*cking bedroom-attitude. i have never experienced such an animal.
> 
> ...


You havent experienced anything prior, even.









16 huh? They have a saying for that, something along the lines of _robbing the cradle_. Be careful.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You havent experienced anything prior, even.:rasp:
> [snapback]825679[/snapback]​












Just keep Poking it...Dont be a TOOL adnd stop, or else I will have to start calling you a TOOL.

She a hottie BTW


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You havent experienced anything prior, even.:rasp:
> 
> 16 huh? They have a saying for that, something along the lines of _robbing the cradle_. Be careful.
> [snapback]825679[/snapback]​


yea, dangerous sh*t.

but so is swimming with hungry cichla who, if given the chance, will take you manhood from you.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

what is she a pit bull


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DEWD!!! WHY would you let a chick do that to you!?!? YOU SOME KINDA WEIRDO!!!

I WOULD NEVER TAKE THAT KIND OF CRAP FROM A CHICK!!

To me... Thats what insecure chicks do to mark thier "property"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> DEWD!!! WHY would you let a chick do that to you!?!? YOU SOME KINDA WEIRDO!!!
> I WOULD NEVER TAKE THAT KIND OF CRAP FROM A CHICK!!
> 
> To me... Thats what insecure chicks do to mark thier "property"
> [snapback]825908[/snapback]​


I THINK it was his first time, he ws just sprung :nod:


----------

